# Scott Speedster 2007- WARNING



## majura

Hi all,

I diddn't want to post anything, because I'm still dealing with Scott about my Speedster S20 2007. Word is that 1 in 50 of these frames are failing at the HT/DT or ST/TT with frame cracks. 

Since Scott are making the 2008 Speedsters are all Alu. they're actually making special alu/CF frames for warranty. 

Keep an eye on the welds :thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr

what about the 2006 ? I have the S20 2006 with CF seat stay .


----------



## StillRiding

majura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I diddn't want to post anything, because I'm still dealing with Scott about my Speedster S20 2007. Word is that 1 in 50 of these frames are failing at the HT/DT or ST/TT with frame cracks.
> 
> Since Scott are making the 2008 Speedsters are all Alu. they're actually making special alu/CF frames for warranty.
> 
> Keep an eye on the welds :thumbsup:


 "Word is"? Please share facts.


----------



## Jeff G

*Thanks*

for the information. I'm in the process of upgrading my ride and last night I looked at a 2007 S30. I believe this is an all aluminum frame. The bigger question is, how are they to deal with as a company, I guess your frame was still under warranty right? Has the LBS you bought it at had any trouble dealing with Scott?


----------



## majura

Sorry for the late reply, but I shall now clarify everything.

I work in a shop that sells Scott. Why buy a Speedster? MTB is my biggest passion and I get out on the roadie for fun rides not regular rides!

- The Scott Rep told us that around 1/50 frames are cracking at the welds of their entire world-wide production. These cracks are not catastrophic! However, as everyone should know, if there's a crack it'll grow.

- Scott are reasonable to deal with (mind you I don't live in the US and have to go through a distributor). I've been waiting a few months because as mentioned, I've had to wait till the replacement frames are to be manufactured.

- Talking to the rep, it only effects the S20 and S10 frames. But you never know.

- Scott carry a 5 year warranty (with regular servicing) or 3 years without.


----------



## Jeff G

*I guess I'll*

have to question the LBS owner more tomorrow night when I go back. He also is a Felt dealer and I've narrowed my choice of new bike to three: 07 Giant OCR1, 07 Felt F85 or an 07 Scott S30. I took the S30 for a short spin in street clothes last night and it rides really nice. The salesperson said I would need to speak withthe owner who does all the fitting to dial the bike just for me since I'm between a 52 and 54 cm frame, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pedal_Power

Just bought a 2007 S30.Can't comment on the rear stays,but I would like to say

*Scott quality control sux*.Watch out when removing the bottom bracket.I was in the process of removing the stock Truvativ pile of junk that came with it,with a new 105 crank,
and had to literally do a standing jump on the tool to get the thing off,wrecking the notches on the BB(luckily the threads in the frame are still ok)On close inspection I noticed that shell was bone dry,with not on drop of grease anywhere.Now i'm starting to regret that I didn't go for a Bianchi.At least when you buy Italian you know you are going to get quality workmanship throught


----------



## ScottBikeFly

For the record I checked with our product manager and our warranty rate on Speedster is 1 in 500. That is in line with all our models. We do extensive engineering and testing on all our bikes. While I have not be involved in your situation I have been assured by my staff you are being helped. We appreciate your past support and when time permits I will always openly advise you of our technical performance.

Sincerely,

Scott Montgomery
GM
SCOTT USA


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*No more Scott for this rider*



majura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I diddn't want to post anything, because I'm still dealing with Scott about my Speedster S20 2007. Word is that 1 in 50 of these frames are failing at the HT/DT or ST/TT with frame cracks.
> 
> Since Scott are making the 2008 Speedsters are all Alu. they're actually making special alu/CF frames for warranty.
> 
> Keep an eye on the welds :thumbsup:


I purchased a 2007 Scott S20 this past August. The dealer sized me to a 56cm frame...last bike on the floor. I am 5'10" with a 31" inseam...I ride a 54cm but the dealer insisted the 56 was a good fit. Didn't really matter because at the end of the first ride I noticed cracks in the seat stays and had to return the bike.

I contacted the dealer who in turn contacted Scott. I was told that I would receive a new frame under warranty. I requested a 54cm and again the dealer insisted on the 56cm. 

I contacted Scott directly regarding the bad frame and the sizing issue. I never received a return call but I did manage to get in touch with a "dealer rep" who stated "everyone is at Interbike" which is why no one had gotten back to me. The rep promised me a "killer deal on a CR1 upgrade." I never heard from Scott again, never received a CR1 upgrade and to date I still have not received a return call. 

It took Scott 5 weeks to ship the replacement frame -- I was told 1 week when this all began. I received a 2009 Speedster 20 frame which appeared to be used -- a tear down. It was scratched and had a clamp mark on the seat tube. I spent over 4 hours rubbing the marks out. The fork required touch up paint.

I own three Scott bicycles - all 2008. I am involved in USA Cycling and will race CAT 5 next season. The oversized, scratched Speedster is still sitting in my garage with no miles AND I am still waiting for that return call from Scott Bicycle.

My next purchase will be a Giant TCR. Good luck to all those riding a Scott. I hope you never have to experience anything like this.

Thank you Scott Bicycle for making the decision to choose a new brand so painful.


----------



## California L33

Nurse_Flash said:


> I purchased a 2007 Scott S20 this past August. The dealer sized me to a 56cm frame...last bike on the floor. I am 5'10" with a 31" inseam...I ride a 54cm but the dealer insisted the 56 was a good fit. Didn't really matter because at the end of the first ride I noticed cracks in the seat stays and had to return the bike.
> 
> I contacted the dealer who in turn contacted Scott. I was told that I would receive a new frame under warranty. I requested a 54cm and again the dealer insisted on the 56cm.
> 
> I contacted Scott directly regarding the bad frame and the sizing issue. I never received a return call but I did manage to get in touch with a "dealer rep" who stated "everyone is at Interbike" which is why no one had gotten back to me. The rep promised me a "killer deal on a CR1 upgrade." I never heard from Scott again, never received a CR1 upgrade and to date I still have not received a return call.
> 
> It took Scott 5 weeks to ship the replacement frame -- I was told 1 week when this all began. I received a 2009 Speedster 20 frame which appeared to be used -- a tear down. It was scratched and had a clamp mark on the seat tube. I spent over 4 hours rubbing the marks out. The fork required touch up paint.
> 
> I own three Scott bicycles - all 2008. I am involved in USA Cycling and will race CAT 5 next season. The oversized, scratched Speedster is still sitting in my garage with no miles AND I am still waiting for that return call from Scott Bicycle.
> 
> My next purchase will be a Giant TCR. Good luck to all those riding a Scott. I hope you never have to experience anything like this.
> 
> Thank you Scott Bicycle for making the decision to choose a new brand so painful.


You've got multiple issues here. 

The first is with sizing. Don't let a dealer talk you into the wrong size. That's an issue with the dealer, not with Scott. 

Second, the wait time after the failed frame, and the lack of communications. That's inexcusable. If your bike breaks under warranty then it should be repaired/replaced quickly- in under a week, IMO, regardless of the time of year. 

Third, you ended up with a frame that wasn't sparkling new. In your case you've got a legitimate complaint as your frame broke on the first ride. However, in most cases this isn't a problem, a broken frame is replaced with a non-broken frame and that non-broken frame is usually prettier than the broken one. It doesn't matter if it's a tear down with a few tool marks because most used frames have some marks on them. (Indeed, many warranties specifically state that replacement may be refurbished). When my Jamis broke I, too, had to wait because they didn't have any frames in my model in my size. When they finally offered me a tear down from a new old stock bike I jumped at it and ended up with a better looking bike than I started with. Like I say, in your case it is an issue.

I think it's worth one sending Scott one concise, on point, letter, and seeing if they reply to your satisfaction. 

If not, consider Specialized. They have great warranty service.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

California L33 said:


> You've got multiple issues here.
> 
> The first is with sizing. Don't let a dealer talk you into the wrong size. That's an issue with the dealer, not with Scott.
> 
> Second, the wait time after the failed frame, and the lack of communications. That's inexcusable. If your bike breaks under warranty then it should be repaired/replaced quickly- in under a week, IMO, regardless of the time of year.
> 
> Third, you ended up with a frame that wasn't sparkling new. In your case you've got a legitimate complaint as your frame broke on the first ride. However, in most cases this isn't a problem, a broken frame is replaced with a non-broken frame and that non-broken frame is usually prettier than the broken one. It doesn't matter if it's a tear down with a few tool marks because most used frames have some marks on them. (Indeed, many warranties specifically state that replacement may be refurbished). When my Jamis broke I, too, had to wait because they didn't have any frames in my model in my size. When they finally offered me a tear down from a new old stock bike I jumped at it and ended up with a better looking bike than I started with. Like I say, in your case it is an issue.
> 
> I think it's worth one sending Scott one concise, on point, letter, and seeing if they reply to your satisfaction.
> 
> If not, consider Specialized. They have great warranty service.


Scott Bicycles NEVER Returned any of my calls...

Thanks for the reply!

I think my biggest "beef" with Scott is that they never bothered to return my calls. I talked to two different people on the tech line who forwarded me to voicemail. I never heard from anyone. 

When I finally got through to the dealer rep he was the one that said "How about a screaming upgrade on a CR1...would that make you happy?"

I was told replacement frame...replacement S10...and then offered a CR1 upgrade. I ended up with the S20. I suppose if the deal took a week or two then I might not have been so PO'd...but this went on for over 6 weeks. I lost the whole end of the summer right into October with all this BS! I just called the dealer last week and said "Is there anything you can do to make this right? I need a 54cm"...he told me "There's nothing I can do for you". I spend $5k - $8k a year on bicycles and there is nothing he can do for me...Ha!

I also agree with the dealer issue...I let him push me on the sizing. The price was right and I suspect that after the frame cracked the dealer did not want to explain to Scott why I was asking for a 54cm instead of a 56cm.

I wrote Scott an email...detailed...basically citing everything I experienced. I am wondering if they will just ignore me again.

As far as Specialized goes...I was a big fan of their mountain bikes and recenlty made the switch to the Scott Scale... but it just so happens that the Scott dealer is also the only Specilaized dealer in the area. Unless Scott comes up with the "screaming CR1" I will most likley sell off all of my Scott bikes and go Giant all the way. I am bitter and I am thinking divorce.


----------



## California L33

Nurse_Flash said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I think my biggest "beef" with Scott is that they never bothered to return my calls. I talked to two different people on the tech line who forwarded me to voicemail. I never heard from anyone.
> 
> When I finally got through to the dealer rep he was the one that said "How about a screaming upgrade on a CR1...would that make you happy?"
> 
> I was told replacement frame...replacement S10...and then offered a CR1 upgrade. I ended up with the S20. I suppose if the deal took a week or two then I might not have been so PO'd...but this went on for over 6 weeks. I lost the whole end of the summer right into October with all this BS! I just called the dealer last week and said "Is there anything you can do to make this right? I need a 54cm"...he told me "There's nothing I can do for you". I spend $5k - $8k a year on bicycles and there is nothing he can do for me...Ha!
> 
> I also agree with the dealer issue...I let him push me on the sizing. The price was right and I suspect that after the frame cracked the dealer did not want to explain to Scott why I was asking for a 54cm instead of a 56cm.
> 
> I wrote Scott an email...detailed...basically citing everything I experienced. I am wondering if they will just ignore me again.
> 
> As far as Specialized goes...I was a big fan of their mountain bikes and recenlty made the switch to the Scott Scale... but it just so happens that the Scott dealer is also the only Specilaized dealer in the area. Unless Scott comes up with the "screaming CR1" I will most likley sell off all of my Scott bikes and go Giant all the way. I am bitter and I am thinking divorce.


Time lag and non-communication is inexcusable. 

If they clearly offered the CR1, and you clearly accepted the offer, they should provide it. Of course you shouldn't have accepted the S20 after that. But playing devil's advocate for a moment they could have said, "Would a Learjet make you happy?
"Yes."
"Well you're not going to get one," or, "You can have one with a 12 million dollar upgrade fee," etc. 

I'm a bit curious about the 54cm vs. 56cm issue. Generally riders will fit on more than one frame, with adjustments to saddle and changing the stem resulting in near identical rider position. 

Don't blame you for not wanting to use the dealer if he hasn't been going to bat for you. When my Jamis cracked Jamis wasn't very communicative. It was the dealer who wouldn't let it go, and the only thing I'd bought from them was a $499 base model mountain bike on closeout. 

Again, you might want to go to the dealer (on a day when they aren't busy, and when you can talk to the owner) and tell him calmly exactly what you want (and tell Scott exactly what you want, too). You can bring in your receipts to the dealer so he knows you've spent real money there. If Scott won't help after the dealer calls one last time on your behalf, then you tell the dealer, in as friendly a voice as you can. "I'm done with Scott. Now the question is whether I'm done with you. I spend $4K (or $8K, or whatever it is) a year on bikes here. I'm not happy. I want a Specialized (or some other brand they sell) at dealer cost. I'll pay for shipping and assembly so you're out nothing, but you'll demonstrate your goodwill, and you will make money on my next bike, and the one after that. If you refuse I won't buy another bike here, nor will I recommend you to my friends."


----------



## Nurse_Flash

California L33 said:


> Time lag and non-communication is inexcusable.
> 
> If they clearly offered the CR1, and you clearly accepted the offer, they should provide it. Of course you shouldn't have accepted the S20 after that. But playing devil's advocate for a moment they could have said, "Would a Learjet make you happy?
> "Yes."
> "Well you're not going to get one," or, "You can have one with a 12 million dollar upgrade fee," etc.
> 
> I'm a bit curious about the 54cm vs. 56cm issue. Generally riders will fit on more than one frame, with adjustments to saddle and changing the stem resulting in near identical rider position.
> 
> Don't blame you for not wanting to use the dealer if he hasn't been going to bat for you. When my Jamis cracked Jamis wasn't very communicative. It was the dealer who wouldn't let it go, and the only thing I'd bought from them was a $499 base model mountain bike on closeout.
> 
> Again, you might want to go to the dealer (on a day when they aren't busy, and when you can talk to the owner) and tell him calmly exactly what you want (and tell Scott exactly what you want, too). You can bring in your receipts to the dealer so he knows you've spent real money there. If Scott won't help after the dealer calls one last time on your behalf, then you tell the dealer, in as friendly a voice as you can. "I'm done with Scott. Now the question is whether I'm done with you. I spend $4K (or $8K, or whatever it is) a year on bikes here. I'm not happy. I want a Specialized (or some other brand they sell) at dealer cost. I'll pay for shipping and assembly so you're out nothing, but you'll demonstrate your goodwill, and you will make money on my next bike, and the one after that. If you refuse I won't buy another bike here, nor will I recommend you to my friends."


Scott Bicycles Doesn't Care About Their Riders...just the numbers...thats what I think!

Thanks for your reply...


Shortly after I purchased this bike back in August the dealer canceled all of the rides for the store. Inventory thinned and the owner was never at the shop. I live about 35 miles away from the store so it was getting really inconvenient to never find the dealer there.

Around the end of September or so the dealer CLOSED...as in no more bike shop. The shop's web site went dark...I thought "Oh well"...I guess this is the reason why I was screwed.

In any event...the guy reappeared some 20 miles further away from me. I called him and he remembered me...I explained my situation and he told me there was nothing he could do for me. I asked if I could trade the bike and he said "Yeah I'll trade with ya"..."How much ya want?" I figure this problem needs to be worked out and was open to negitiation but this guy offered "a couple of hundred dollars" for the bike because they aren't worth anything used. 


I had this conversation with the dealer just last week...then I wrote Scott the nasty-gram. At this point I am disgusted with the dealer and Scott...I am pretty active in the community...I was recently photographed on the Speedster for a newspaper article...I called the paper and asked if they would omit the photo because the Scott logo can clearly be viewed in the photo. 

I put my Scott Scale on the market as well...I think big companies like this don't care about the "little racer".


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*Scott Warranty - OK This is MUCH BETTER*

Well I am glad I held on...

I received an email this morning from a Scott representative and then a follow-up call from Scott's NEW warranty manager.

Apparently the previous manager lost interest in his job and Scott's customers. In any event there are a number of warranty customers that were simply ignored over the past several months. The new manager has been in charge for two weeks and is attempting to undo the problems...he seems like a really sincere man and I really appreciated the personal phone call.

End result for this ride...

Scott's people apologized for the damage done AND they are uprgrading me to a 2009 CR1 PRO Frameset....That's customer service! I am waiting to hear about when I can pick up the new frame and drop off this Speedster.

I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


----------



## California L33

Nurse_Flash said:


> Well I am glad I held on...
> 
> I received an email this morning from a Scott representative and then a follow-up call from Scott's NEW warranty manager.
> 
> Apparently the previous manager lost interest in his job and Scott's customers. In any event there are a number of warranty customers that were simply ignored over the past several months. The new manager has been in charge for two weeks and is attempting to undo the problems...he seems like a really sincere man and I really appreciated the personal phone call.
> 
> End result for this ride...
> 
> Scott's people apologized for the damage done AND they are uprgrading me to a 2009 CR1 PRO Frameset....That's customer service! I am waiting to hear about when I can pick up the new frame and drop off this Speedster.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


I'm glad it looks like everything will work out. The truth is most name brand makers produce a good bike that rides well out the showroom door. It's after sales service that separates the good from the great, and can make an otherwise good marque look like something to avoid. It already looks bad when a frame cracks on the first ride. It happens, but the warranty department has to make it go away- FAST, so the story become how great the warranty service is. That's PR 101 and it looks like the new manager knows that. Still, after everything is settled you should point the new service manager to this thread. When people aren't happy they talk, and things on bulletin boards stay there a long time and a lot of people see them.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Nurse_Flash said:


> Well I am glad I held on...
> 
> I received an email this morning from a Scott representative and then a follow-up call from Scott's NEW warranty manager.
> 
> Apparently the previous manager lost interest in his job and Scott's customers. In any event there are a number of warranty customers that were simply ignored over the past several months. The new manager has been in charge for two weeks and is attempting to undo the problems...he seems like a really sincere man and I really appreciated the personal phone call.
> 
> End result for this ride...
> 
> Scott's people apologized for the damage done AND they are uprgrading me to a 2009 CR1 PRO Frameset....That's customer service! I am waiting to hear about when I can pick up the new frame and drop off this Speedster.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


That's good to hear. But I have had issues with SCOTT myself and will never deal with them again. The tech dept is clueless and they sold me a bike with different specs than I paid for. Now I see why they left the US market years ago. Too many SCOTT frame failures on the road and MTB for my liking.

I had a warranty issues with KLEIN/TREK and it was handled in under 1 week with an upgrade.

My wife's Specialized HT started cracking after here second ride. Spec upgraded the frame 2 models as here size was not instock. This took 48hrs!! The local Spec Rep took care of it ASAP. New frame arived in 3 days. Now tear-down refurbished crap.


----------



## mhqphan

Scott agrees to replace my cracked 2007 s10 with cr1 pro but I need to pay $600 for the upgrade. I can't see why I need to pay $600 when Scott can't replace a like for like meaning my frame is alu/carbon stays but current speedster is full alu. I was wondering if any one has the same experience.


----------



## California L33

mhqphan said:


> Scott agrees to replace my cracked 2007 s10 with cr1 pro but I need to pay $600 for the upgrade. I can't see why I need to pay $600 when Scott can't replace a like for like meaning my frame is alu/carbon stays but current speedster is full alu. I was wondering if any one has the same experience.


That's ridiculous. If it is indeed a crack covered under warranty, and there are no other issues, they have the obligation to repair the broken frame, or replace the frame with an equal or better frame. If they choose not to make a 'lesser' frame and can't replace like with like that's their problem, not yours. You didn't discontinue or change anything in their line. They can't say, 'pay the difference for our choice.' It might be time to start calling consumer watchdogs here.

That's only if they're charging you for the frame itself. Back in 2008 when I mentioned my Jamis frame breaking, Jamis offered to upgrade the frame at no charge. However, many of the components from my old frame wouldn't have fit the new one and I would have been required to pay for the new parts (keeping my old parts). That's only fair, as the frame was the problem and the frame is what needed replacing and I couldn't expect them not to upgrade the components their new frames took on the off chance I'd need one some day. As I said in that message, they were eventually able to accommodate me with a new frame from an old stock bike, but that was them going beyond what was required, and it was good customer service. All they had to do under the warranty was offer me like or better, and they did.


----------



## mhqphan

Thanks for the prompt reply. I wrote an email to Scott USA/Europe/Australia and addressed to its manager as I dealt with its warranty & support staff, They were responsive and they could not do much to meet my need. If you know any Scott management - who cares about Scott brand, reputation, customer loyalty then let me know. regards, michael


----------



## mhqphan

*No charge replacement*

Finally Scott agrees to provide at no charge a 2009 CR1 pro frame set for my crack 2007 S10 Speedster


----------



## California L33

mhqphan said:


> Finally Scott agrees to provide at no charge a 2009 CR1 pro frame set for my crack 2007 S10 Speedster


Glad they came through.


----------

